# A Wise Decision?



## charlie6Dguy (Feb 15, 2017)

After my vacation from Maui 2 weeks ago, I've been thinking a lot about my Canon 6D. I bought it about 2.5 years ago, thinking that I may want to start a professional portrait studio. That didn't happen. Instead, it was mainly used for family gatherings, vacations and side gigs here and there. The camera as you all know is a full frame camera that delivers fantastic images! I am very torn because its such an awesome camera but because its so big I really HATE carrying it around. For a guy like me who doesn't do any pro gigs and just takes family photos. Would it be a waste of a camera to sell and to get a new camera like the 77D that's suppose to be out this April? I bought the camera because of all the benefits of what a full frame has to offer. So, would this be a wise choice? Or will I mostly regret selling it, if I do.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 15, 2017)

Full frame down sizing to APS-C ?

I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I did that, will you ?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 15, 2017)

6D to 77D is not sizing down. Lenses will be the same size. Does not make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2017)

If you're looking for a smaller camera, consider going to a mirrorless platform.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 15, 2017)

A camera is a tool.  Tools haven't any intrinsic value unless or until usage. If the camera has little to no usage, then the camera has little value to you, regardless of the IQ.

Get a camera that you are willing to shoot.  There is no magic in a FF sensor ... but there is magic to capturing a fraction of a second in time (on any size sensor).


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 15, 2017)

Boiling this down to the basics: What you want is a great camera. What you don't want is a big camera.

There are a lot of great cameras. Some are even better than others, but these days just about every camera is in the range of very good to great.

But the part about "big" has a lot more options and variability. Small and great comes in the form of a smartphone. Whether it's Apple, Samsung, Pixel or others, they all do pretty darn good. With careful handling and attention to light and backgrounds, a camera phone can be great.

But maybe your threshold is higher than that. Mine certainly is. That's where the mirrorless stuff comes in. There are options in the APS-C or 4/3 size. Fuji is killing it with their options. Sony has a hit on their hands.

There's a saying about the best camera being the one that you have with you. A better version of that saying is: the best camera is the one that you _want to_ have with you.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 16, 2017)

Not a very good move only my opinion though !! A wise choice I don't think so...


----------



## charlie6Dguy (Feb 16, 2017)

dasmith232 said:


> Boiling this down to the basics: What you want is a great camera. What you don't want is a big camera.
> 
> There are a lot of great cameras. Some are even better than others, but these days just about every camera is in the range of very good to great.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. That's how I feel about this whole debate about FF and CS sensors. The thing with "bigger is better" thing left me when I saw photos from my buddy's 80D paired up with a Sigma Art lens. The images that thing delivers is just amazing. 
Now with the 77D coming out and all its features blows my 6D away.


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 16, 2017)

charlie6Dguy said:


> dasmith232 said:
> 
> 
> > Boiling this down to the basics: What you want is a great camera. What you don't want is a big camera.
> ...



don't count on the 'blowing away' !


----------



## weepete (Feb 16, 2017)

Most people here will think you are mental. And they'd be right. The 77D is only a little smaller and not much in weight either, so massive trade offs for not much gain. 

If it were me I'd have a look at compact aps-c models, there's a pretty good range on the market now


----------



## goodguy (Feb 17, 2017)

charlie6Dguy said:


> dasmith232 said:
> 
> 
> > Boiling this down to the basics: What you want is a great camera. What you don't want is a big camera.
> ...


It might "blow it away" features wise but that's because the 6D is over 3 years old which is almost dinosaur in todays technology world.
Want to upgrade ?
Get the 5D IV or wait for the next 6D II to arrive.
Your money, your choice but sensor size does count and does matter both for DOF and low light performance.
Seems like you are itching to get the 77D or some other APS-C sensor camera for what ever reason, then do it and don't mind our opinion.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 17, 2017)

This.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 17, 2017)

if camera size is the issue, going to a nikon or canon DX format wont really change much. 
if you really want to see a noticeable difference, your going to have to go mirrorless. 
my fuji cameras are much smaller and lighter than my FF nikons were. 
micro 4/3 cameras like olympus and panasonic are even smaller. (depending on the model...my fuji x-a1 is pretty small)
sony makes some very small mirrorless cameras that still use a DX sensor, so that might be an option as well.


----------

